# Hope, short supply, high demand.



## News Feeder (Jun 9, 2010)

Hope is something in high demand but short supply these days.With the ever flowing pipe of oil in the gulf getting ready to blanket the Gulf states shore lines (not to mention trail up the Atlantic coast on the currents), to the ever ailing U.S. job market that seems to have the illusion of getting [...]












More...


----------

